# Remarkable game of cricket....



## Furryanimal (Jul 23, 2022)

*July 23rd
There are times when you witness something quite remarkable.
For the last four days I have been glued to you tube watching my cricket team play at Leicester on the flattest wicket imaginable.
Leicester rattled up 584 and you would think there was no way they could lose.
Glamorgan replied with 795-5.
Definitely not a bowlers wicket.
Sam Northeast scored 410 not out,Colin Ingram 136 and Chris Cooke 191 not out.The 461 unbroken 6th wicket partnership was a Glamorgan record for any wicket and apparently the highest sixth wicket partnership in the entire history of the County Championship.
So Glamorgan declared 211 ahead at lunch on day4.
Leicester should have had no trouble batting out the game.
But an incredible bowling display,especially by Australians Neser and Hogan(seven wickets between them)saw Glamorgan win by an innings and 28 runs to put us in second place and firmly on course for promotion.
Next game in September.
Now our fifty over title to defend.*
Apparently the highest ever first innings score to result in an innings defeat!


----------



## Chet (Jul 23, 2022)

I'm glad you enjoyed the match, but most on this side of the pond have no clue about the game of cricket.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 24, 2022)

the winning moment


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 24, 2022)

Like @Chet I know nothing about Cricket, seems a long and confusing game to me.  

The only live game I have seen was on a beach in the Philippines.  A bunch of Australians playing impromptu, they seemed to be having fun, watching was good.  Do regulations require consuming so much beer? 

I suppose any sport you don't understand looks confusing.  It seems to me to be some cross between croquet and baseball...


----------

